# Midland entomological show



## Metamorphosis (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi this Sunday 13th December is the last big show of the year, and at a new venue, great chance to get some inverts or just have a pre Christmas social, pop along along if you get a chance.

Regards

Graham & Janice

https://www.facebook.com/events/758705564257478/


----------

